# where do u get ur supplies



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

where do u get your fly tieng supplies gander mountin seems to be limited over buy me


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

TMF sports shop in ravenna


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

I buy most of my fly tying supplies at Angler's Mail in Parma Hts. It's under new managment now. Stop in and give them a shot.


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

If you need basic or as custom as you want to go, I would stop at Anglers Mail on Pearl in Parma hts by Commonwealth Dr. The new owner will get you what you want and can explain to you how to use it. The guy will always take time to help you out. Not like other places that are just looking for a quick sale and will sell you anything...When I got my first fly rod, George spent a few hours finding out what my interest was and then I got a custom setup rod and reel to catch the fish I wanted. He has great knowledge on fly rodding for all types of fish and is willing to get you what you need. He also has a lot of the area pro's that stop in the shop. What a great way to learn from their daily fishing trips. Go in now before the steelhead run gets going and you will be ready. Just tell him Wildbill sent you...I ask a lot of questions..he still has a headache..LOL!!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

those guys are right.anglers mail. the owner,george is great


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm partial to 4 shops. They are (alphabetically):

1) Backpackers Shop in Sheffield Lake
2) Chagrin River Gillies in Gates Mills
3) Mad River Outfitters in Columbus
4) TMF Flyshop in Ravenna

All great shops with good people. I have heard good things about Angler's Mail & the new owner & will go there soon, but let's keep these "little guys" going folks! If they go out, WE lose! I'll pay a few extra bucks to support them & get the service & advice I will NEVER get from a "big box".
Mike


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ohiotuber said:


> I'm partial to 4 shops. They are (alphabetically):
> 
> 1) Backpackers Shop in Sheffield Lake
> 2) Chagrin River Gillies in Gates Mills
> ...



..Erie Outfitters "western basin"

.... Lake Erie Ultimate angler " Erie area pa"

.... Folleys End Fly Shop "erie area pa"

....Darn I miss it up there.. lol ..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ok thanks for the places i will try them out soon


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Add Jann's Netcraft to the list for you guys in the Northwest. Good people to deal with.
Brad


----------

